# Hello from Australia



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Is she pregnant or just got a hay belly? 

She's beautiful!!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Emma27 (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank you!

I had to ask myself the same question as she is a Houdini with fences and likes to go exploring but there aren't any stallions in the area so I'm guessing its from all the grass that's come up since the wet started.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome Emma 
your mare is very beautiful 
I love her color 
I have some friends that live in Australia


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

welcome! im new on here too! cute horse and dog


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi welcome to the forum! I am a South Aussie - love Qld it is amazingly pretty  And i love Australian Outback Spectaculal  Beaut mare!


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Hi from Canada Emma. Hope you enjoy the forum. Arabians are one of my favs!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! Pretty mare and cute dog!


----------



## Emma27 (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone
I am really loving this forum, I'm learning heaps!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Is your mare having a baby


----------



## Emma27 (Feb 3, 2012)

Country Woman said:


> Is your mare having a baby


No she's just a bit fat:lol:


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

very pretty horse


----------



## Emma27 (Feb 3, 2012)

Country Woman said:


> very pretty horse


Thank you, I usually don't get many comments about her appearance.


----------

